# south shoreline west bay



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

hopped in at sunup. air 48 water 55. wind around 5-10 nne then started to shift e. outgoing tide. it was chilly. started to wonder what the heck am i doing then saw a ton of pelicans working bait in the distance and thought it was a good sign. got waist deep and had non-stop action on a halloween softdine til around 8:15. toes got numb around 9 and called it a day


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice and good report. It is appreciated....thx


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

I went to WB yesterday but got on the water about the time your fish quit. Caught one 17â€ spec on a similar color softdine. Opted to stay in the boat and drift. Probably should have waded.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

We had very different days on the water lol. Thanks for the report!


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

it was purdy cold. i kinda wanted to stay a little longer but it became uncomfortable


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

The 808 pattern has been a fall winner for decades


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

hopefully after friday's solstice it will be a winter winner too


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Right on Mike! Youâ€™ve put in the time and weâ€™re due a good day! Those are some solid trout.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice haul. Great report. !!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Great catch! Solid fish!


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for the report.


----------



## RammerJammer (Oct 11, 2009)

Nothing better than to challenge the the elements and come out on top:wink:
We salute the die hard fisherman! Thanks for the report...


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice fish!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*wow*

solid fish, nice work. Lots of well defined specks on the fish, really nice.

The beauty of salt water fishing, no matter where you are on the Texas coast, there are plenty of areas to step in off the shore and go for a nice peaceful wade. :texasflag


----------

